# Trinidad vs. Jones? Who's your pic...



## Cruentus (Jan 14, 2008)

They got to get this one in the Casino...

My favorite fighter who is alive today is Roy Jones Jr., so I'll be rooting for him. However, I know this will be tough, as Jones is much older now then he was in his prime; but Trinidad is only 4 years younger...

Thoughts?

I haven't been excited about a boxing match in a while!


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.hbo.com/boxing/events/2008/0119_trinidad_jones/news/announcement.html

http://www.boxingtimes.com/previews/2008/080119trinidad_jones_jr.html

Jones Highlight reel:






No highlight reel available for Felix Trinidad because Don King is busy ruining boxing and has apparently copywritten most of his fights and now we aren't aloud to see them; but here is Trinidad vs. Vargas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBBjjuUujLc&feature=related

Press Release:


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 15, 2008)

They're both so damn strong... RJ jr always reminded me of Ali, he's so skilled, he dances and plays, but his timing is incredible. Trinidad is a great technical boxer though & has a real knack for finishing strong, like in the Mayorga fight. I love that fight, I don't remember being that excited since watching the Gatti-Ward fights. 
Hell, man, I don't know. I'm tempted to go for Jones, but I probably won't bet on it.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 15, 2008)

Doc_Jude said:


> They're both so damn strong... RJ jr always reminded me of Ali, he's so skilled, he dances and plays, but his timing is incredible. Trinidad is a great technical boxer though & has a real knack for finishing strong, like in the Mayorga fight. I love that fight, I don't remember being that excited since watching the Gatti-Ward fights.
> Hell, man, I don't know. I'm tempted to go for Jones, but I probably won't bet on it.



I know; they are both very good. This will be the boxing brawl of the decade!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 15, 2008)

Cruentus said:


> I know; they are both very good. This will be the boxing brawl of the decade!



I'll say that if it goes best 2 out of 3 (like Gatti-Ward). I really hope it does, but these guys hit a little too hard to expect that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 15, 2008)

You know it is sad as at one time I would have been very excited to see this fight but alas boxing has lost me with it endless corruption.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 15, 2008)

5 or 8 years ago this would have been a really big fight. Now, I have no interest.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 15, 2008)

Whatever... funkillers...


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 16, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You know it is sad as at one time I would have been very excited to see this fight but alas boxing has lost me with it endless corruption.



***ALAS!!! Endless Corruption!!! WHINEWHINEWHINE****

DUDE, IT'S THE SWEET SCIENCE!!! Now, go KILL YOURSELF!!!



No, just kidding. I wish Don King's hair would get caught in a ceiling fan & snap his neck or something.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jan 16, 2008)

I afraid to say that I think this fight will be boring.
Years ago when Roy Jones Jr. was phenomenal and Trinidad was exceptional this fight would have been AMAZING.
I could be wrong but I have the feeling we'll be in for a safe, boring match.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 19, 2008)

I would like to say Jones, as he has always been a favorite of mine.  Fluid and a little unorthodox.  I remmebr him knocking a guy out with a lead hand left hook once.  But logic says Trinidad. i think Jones is just enough past his prime and that Trinidad will take the fight.

Brian Jones


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 20, 2008)

Jones won by an unanimous decision. He dropped trinidad in round 7 as well, and dominated the later rounds...

http://bumpshack.com/2008/01/19/felix-trinidad-roy-jones-jr-fight-results/

If I can find an actual clip, I'll post a link...


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 20, 2008)

Went how I thought it would.


----------



## takadadojokeith (Jan 20, 2008)

Jones has a size advantage, doesn't he?


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 20, 2008)

Shows how much I know.  I'm glad Jones won, but am really surprised by how dominant he was.

Brian Jones


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 20, 2008)

takadadojokeith said:


> Jones has a size advantage, doesn't he?



They were the same weight class, except Trinidad gained weight for the match and Jones cut weight.  I don't think that this matters enough to make or break the fight, though.


----------



## profesormental (Jan 23, 2008)

Greetings.

The weight does make a difference. Remember that Trinidad was his best at 154 lbs. Jones was his best at over 180 lbs.

While Trinidad boxed in the match, he was ahead, yet I think bad cornering told him to unload, and you cannot do that against a stonewall defensive boxing posture. That is why he lost against Hopkins, Wright and now, Jones.

It was a sad day for us all in Puerto Rico. People have taken days off just because he won fights. Now we hope Cotto does the same!

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 23, 2008)

profesormental said:


> Greetings.
> 
> The weight does make a difference. Remember that Trinidad was his best at 154 lbs. Jones was his best at over 180 lbs.
> 
> ...



They both weighed 175 for the fight. It's just that Jones cut weight to get to 175 and Trinidad did not cut weight (maybe gained a couple of pounds). So in this case, it is not that big of a factor. That is my opinion, but you are free to disagree...


----------

